# (OK) Chesapeake - DFR Red Dirt's Big Iron WDQ**



## cpayne

DFR Red Dirt's Big Iron MH WDQ*** "Colt" OFA Hips: CB-8367E24M-PI / Elbows: CB-EL1000M24-PI, CERF: Clear CB-5681N/2006--34 PRA: Normal/Clear (DC AFC Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH X Caroway's Mary Theresia MH***) Colt is 93lbs, hard running and intelligent, qualified all-age and a Master Hunter. Brucellosis test required. Contact Chris Payne, Phone: (405) 880-7514 Email: [email protected]

http://www.reddirtchesapeakes.com


----------

